# TapeTech boxes leaving lines



## 1tireddrywaller (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a 7" and 10" box which I bought new in 1993. I have taken excellent care of them. They have in recent years begun to leave lines on the outer edges. I have replaced the blades and shoes, of course, and adjusted the screws on the ends of the blade holder assembly. If I adjust the dial to the third position or more the lines are worse. In comparing them to a new box I noticed the blade holder assembly on the ends was a little bent; so I gently straightened them out. This seem to help but you still have to push real hard or the lines appear. The only thing I can see wrong is the blade holder assemblies are getting old, but at $130 or so for a new one I am contemplating the purchase of new boxes. I am thinking of Drywall Master or Columbia.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

There is a guy that lives close to me, and for $50 a box he will repair any and everything wrong with them. Yes, they are Tapetech certified.

Check them out, give them a call....do whatever, just my .02

www.alstapingtools.com


----------



## 1tireddrywaller (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I went ahead and bought new blade holder assemblies for both boxes today at Ames. (thirty dollars a piece cheaper than All-Wall) You don't always realize how bad things may be worn until you compare them with the old. Looks like it will do the trick. Now watch I won't need to box anything for awhile.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's about what I figured it was. Sometimes it takes years for them to wear out, when others it only takes months it feels like. Right after I posted yesterday I bought a couple new blades from them. I realized myself that I have a set of boxes that are wore out.


----------

